# Seat Cordoba Full Correction and Brand New Victoria Trial Wax



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Last weekend I detailed my Grandads Seat Cordoba. Started off with a wash and clay on Friday evening to get it ready for a machine polish on Saturday - a 13-hour job in total! I really need to invest in a Rotary polisher as this VAG paint is rock hard - after starting on Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad, I changed to Menzerna IP 3.02 on the Megs Polishing Pad, before swapping the pad for a Megs Cutting Pad and 3.02 - still not really getting the results I wanted so I settled on Menzerna Power Gloss with a Megs Cutting Pad on my Megs G220 - after all it is 8 years old VAG paint that had never been machined before and I doubt washed with swirls in mind. I made sure I worked the Power Gloss fully as I was following with Menzerna Final Finish PO 85RD, so with its low level of cut wanted to minimise any marring inflicted by the aggressive combo I had picked.

Once all the polishing was done I picked a new sample of the future Victoria Wax as my LSP. I had already used a previous incarnation of this wax on a Jag XKR and Street KA earlier this year so was keen to try this new edition of this sample wax. So how is it? Well this time it smells like Victoria Concours and as last time worked liked and has a texture like Victoria Concours. Although I would say this was slightly easier to put on and take off. After 2 coats applied about an hour apart the levels of gloss are excellent as expected. I wanted to go with 3x coats but as you can see from the pictures the light was fading and the car had to go. I was impressed with this wax and as long as Victoria price it correctly it will be a winner. The only thing I have yet to see is the beading/sheeting and durability (I will report on this in due time).

So anyway on with the pictures (that aren't quite the quality I wanted) and process:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










1. First job was to wash the wheels with CG Maxi Suds II and a SP washmitt. The tyres were soaked in APC and scrubbed with a Tyre Brush:



















2. Then was to soak the car in APC:










3. The car then got a good wash with Dodo Born to be Mild using the 2BM and SP washmitt.
4. Then out came the clay - Sonus Green and Megs Last Touch QD. Not too bad but then the car doesn't do many miles:










5. The car was then soaked with SSF and PW rinsed off.
6. Dried with a Sonus Ultimate and Megs LT.
7. Taped up with 3M 3434 masking tape and took some Paint Thickness readings. Which was quite healthy indeed:










8. After lots of different combos on the G220 I went for Menzerna Power Gloss on a Megs Cutting Pad for the correction.
9. I then refined the finish with a Megs Polishing Pad and Mezerna Final Finish PO 85RD:










Bonnet Befores:



















Bonnet 50/50's:



















Bonnet Afters:



















Front Wing Before:










Front Wing After:










Rear Door Before:










Rear Door After:










Rear Quarter Panel 50/50:










Rear Quarter Panel After:










10. The Final Finish left a nice LSP surface so straight onto the new sample of the Victoria Wax:










11. The tyres and trims all dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel.
12. All glass cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner
13. Interior cleaned with Megs APC and then vacuumed.

So here are the afters:























































The sun setting:









































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very very nice, top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, that does look good 

Interested to hear about this new Vics wax, the current line up performs well so keen to hear where this one will be fitting in - an addition or replacement?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Great finish, nice work.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Looking good Alex :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice work Alex, better than showroom condition :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Very nice, that does look good
> 
> Interested to hear about this new Vics wax, the current line up performs well so keen to hear where this one will be fitting in - an addition or replacement?


Cheers Dave, AFAIK it is aimed higher than the current range - but thats all I know. I also know they're in no rush to bring it out and would rather just get it right.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good transformation, with the paint looking deep and glossy.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work mate, that wax seems to leave an awesome finish!!

If it looks like that and has the durability of Collectors, they could be on to a winner.

You normally use a glaze/SRP/LPL don't you? Did you think the Menz was good enough?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

RussZS - yes I do in this instance I had planned to use CG EZ Creme Glaze, but didn't have time and the Menz had left a top finish. To be honest I find Megs #80 or Menz FF leaves a great finish for LSp, but find a glaze or LPL IMO just gives it an edge :thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work buddy - good to get some practice in on a red car for some more hard paint with that Boxster next month......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers!

Question though - when looking at the pics the edges of the car seem pixelated, however the originals don't and I have changed my settings for re-sizing - its just a macro set up. 

Anyone know why? Is it because its red? For some reason I am thinking reds can be funny like that...

Could it be the Photobucket upload?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

boxstaman said:


> Nice work buddy - good to get some practice in on a red car for some more hard paint with that Boxster next month......


Cheers mate, yup that Boxter will be tough no doubt lol :lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work ! :thumb:


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

looks good great finish 

looks like i need to add Power Gloss to my list

Mike:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Great job there, you can really see how glossy the red is, you had your work cut out, fantastic finish.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

QuattroA3 - Power Gloss is good but is pretty harsh especially on a cutting pad so use carefully if you do get some. Its only on the real tough cars I break it out, as normally Megs 83/Menz 3.01 IP will do. Cheers!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing correction work very nice gloss to the paintwork:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work matey :thumb:

some stunning reflection shots there


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

The car looks stunning! Nice work!


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Thas one hell of a transformation. bet your grandad was well pleased


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

funkyboogalooo said:


> Thas one hell of a transformation. bet your grandad was well pleased


Thanks and he was really chuffed. His neighbour was well annoyed as she said it looked shinier than her brand new BMW :lol:


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

ggood work there, great result and great compliment about the bwm comparison  :thumb:


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Seriously great work ahaydock! Loved it


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I've since found out that the pics are blocky because of a setting on Photobucket - may re up load as they look much sharper on my iMac


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

this just goes to show that any car looks fab once its corrected properly.

ok, and lambo looks awesome but that cardoba would certainly turn heads due to the shear amazing reflections!!

well done:thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Superb work as always Alex!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work i have been amazed with every one of your details :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - I'll be washing this is in the next couple of weeks so it will be interesting to see how this new sample wax is holding up. I'll be sure to report back :thumb:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I own a 1999 racing green cordoba 5 door and I'm just starting detailing. Any advice would be much helpful with this car and have you got any interior shots??? :newbie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

:thumb:Nice work and great results from the G220 !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys :thumb:



perks said:


> Very nice indeed. I own a 1999 racing green cordoba 5 door and I'm just starting detailing. Any advice would be much helpful with this car and have you got any interior shots??? :newbie:


Thanks - there are some interior shots here. No probs with advise but will you be working by hand or by machine?


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Well actually hand at the mo, pay day's coming in at the end of the month and then it'll be machine. Probably better to wait until I can afford a decent one rather than a £15 halfords jobbie.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

perks said:


> Well actually hand at the mo, pay day's coming in at the end of the month and then it'll be machine. Probably better to wait until I can afford a decent one rather than a £15 halfords jobbie.


Yeah defo wait to get a better machine. If by hand I would wash, clay, polish with SRP and then give it 3x coats of Victoria Concours then dress the tyres and trims. Thats what I did pretty much on the link above for the interior shots :thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

it looks brand new !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

perks said:


> Well actually hand at the mo, pay day's coming in at the end of the month and then it'll be machine. Probably better to wait until I can afford a decent one rather than a £15 halfords jobbie.


try this....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

BMW^Z4 said:


> it looks brand new !


Cheers guys.


----------

